# fisherman missing from cadiz pond



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

just wanted to say i hope the man missing from the cadiz strip pond is none of you guys. my prayers go out to the fisherman and his friends and family .


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Prayers from Sunbury, Ohio


----------



## FISHIN'JAY (May 21, 2010)

willyb021 said:


> just wanted to say i hope the man missing from the cadiz strip pond is none of you guys. my prayers go out to the fisherman and his friends and family .


The same thoughts from me, also. Prayers to all concerned.

By the way, I gotta buddy, loves to fish, but,.. CAN NOT swim, when he goes on my boat, he puts on a PFD, or we don't leave the dock.

Personally, I feel NO ONE should be allowed to enter "middle school" if they can't swim.  The resources are there to teach "everyone how to swim", it should be "MANDATORY".


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

When I went through boot camp in the Navy there were actually people that couldn't swim. Sure was funny watching them jump off that tower and the divers sitting on the side of the pool waiting to get them. You talk about some dog paddling. prayers to the family.


----------



## FISHIN'JAY (May 21, 2010)

squid_1 said:


> When I went through boot camp in the Navy there were actually people that couldn't swim. Sure was funny watching them jump off that tower and the divers sitting on the side of the pool waiting to get them. You talk about some dog paddling. prayers to the family.


U R right Squid, another buddy of mine went to, and survived VietNam, But would ask me to put the rope up, when he got in my pool, so he couldn't leave the "shallow end"........ Unreal, he couldn't swim a lick.


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

http://www.timesreporter.com/breaking/x1224670279/Fishermans-body-found

I have to admit I was one of those guys that couldn't swim when I went to boot camp and when I am fishing in a boat I wear my PFD the whole day


----------

